# Pigeon Sleeping Habits



## dekebrent

I rescued a wild pigeon in my front yard who had a broken wing and broken leg. He is a very sweet bird (I've named him Pete). I've taken him to the vet a couple of times and his broken wing and leg are healing nicely so far. I've been keeping him in a pretty good sized cage in my house, and built him a nice wide perch on which he can not only walk and stand, but also lie down if he so chooses. I have the cage by my back window, facing the deck.

My question is about pigeons and their sleeping habits. Do they sleep standing or sitting (w/ their legs tucked under)? Also, what are some good ways to entice my buddy Pete to rest for the night? Any recommendations on covering the cage -- in part or in whole? I want to treat Pete the best that I can, so I appreciate any advice on care for wild pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping one of our noble feral pigeons. Sounds like you have done well.

Pigeons sleep in various positions. They can be standing, sitting, standing on one leg with one tucked under. They feel most safe and comfortable up high, on perches or cubbies. Mine love to look down on me. 

Pigeons pretty much sleep at sunset and are up at dawn. That is how the birds outside live. I would try to keep with the light of day, if possible. If that is a problem, an empty closet with good ventilation (only at night) will work or if you have an empty room to spare. 

My birds wake up as soon as they see light anywhere, they think it is dawn and time to get up. My husband wakes them up at 4:30 when he gets up and turns on the kitchen light.They see it from their coop! They start getting noisy and cooing. When he leaves they go back to sleep until real daylight comes upon them. 

Pigeons do adjust easily, if you sleep during the day and get up at night, they do eventually adjust with your schedule. 

Treesa


----------



## melissasue1968

The three we have sleep however they feel like it. Sometimes standing on one leg, the other tucked up, or laying down. They seem to like to sleep in some sort of shelter... the nest box or on top of it in the small space between the roof and the nest box. So you might want to cover it at night and/or provide some sort of box...open on one side. Maybe they feel more secure this way?!? I'm new to pigeons though, so maybe someone else out there can give better advice  . This is just what I have noticed with ours.
Good Luck! Melissa


----------



## dekebrent

Treesa and Melissa --

Thanks for your responses and encouraging words. I've noticed Pete standing on one leg on his perch, looking a little puffed up, and wondered whether he was sleeping or a little agitated by his surroundings. Good to know that he's probably sleeping, even if standing on one leg. In the evening, I usually try to get home at a reasonably early hour to hang out w/ him -- I take him from the cage, either let him sit in my palm and perch on my hand, and pet him by the window (he likes looking out to the backyard, where I'm building him a big coop to fly around in when he's able). I also apply the anti-inflammatory cream the vet prescribed. He still gets a little agitated when I reach for him, but he's getting a little less grumpy as he becomes more familiar with me.  

One more question about the cage. I read somewhere that birds do not like to be in cages that are open on all sides -- that they (birds) like to have one side of the cage against a wall or covered so they can feel like they have a place to hide/retreat if something startles them. My cage sits on my large dining room table, facing a set of French doors leading out to my backyard. Do I need to cover part of the cage to give Pete a place to retreat?


----------



## Skyeking

That is wonderful that you are building him a coop!

Pigeons like cubbies, I mean by that, against a wall and sides closed. Like a small cabinet in a kitchen without a front....Yes, you could put a towel around the cage so just the front is open.

Pigeons cannot stand drafts of wind blowing from one side thru another. Make sure he is not in that kind of situation.

Being fluffed up may mean he is still healing and not feeling a hundred percent, but if he is on one leg that is good. How does his poop look?
Make sure he has a nice warm cubby to sleep in, away from noise and traffic.

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent

No draft blowing in the dining room. Pete's away from the air-conditioning, and there's no breeze or draft coming in from the French doors. Also pretty quiet in the back of the house, by the dining room. His poop is white w/ a dark center. Am I bothering him too much by taking him out to pet?


----------



## Skyeking

Hi again,

No, you are not a bother to the bird, you are an absolute joy in his life and will continue to be so!

Just make sure he gets rest when he wants to sleep, if he is awake and lively, then play with him. 

Do you have him on a nutrition program yet? Has he been or is he still on anti-biotics? If not I would recommend a multi vitamin, some garlic in the water once a week. He should definitely be on pro-biotics, immediately after the antibiotics are done. 

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent

For nutrition, I've been giving him a mix of wild bird seed and sunflower seeds. The combo is intended to give him the right mix of protein/carbs/fat. Give him fresh water twice a day in clean dishes. For treats, a couple times/wk I've given him thawed peas, spinich and/or kale. Don't think he's on anti-biotics -- vet gave me a anti-inflammatory/steroid cream to apply to the break regions. The vet will be giving me some de-worming medication next week. Garlic in water? Tell me about that one, have not heard about it.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you again for your great care of this bird. 

You can put a little bit of garlic clove in his water a couple times a week. Garlic builds up the powder in the feathers, purifies the bloodstream, and also gives thick full feathering. 

Treesa


----------



## ladygray

*Sleeping habits*

So far I have raised 16 feral pigeons. Hubby brings them home from the place he works because they do not like the pigeon poop around the building so they will find a way to kill the little things. It's a lot of work caring for them when they are just babies, but once on seed it is a lot easier. Cleaning the cage is not always fun. I have always just lined the bottom of one of our dog carriers with paper and we have a box we put in the back of the cage for them to climb up on. They grow so fast it is amazing. Once they are big enough to start to fly I take them out on the deck and work with them. Eventually they start flying up to the roof or the wires and then from there they start to fly away from home, but they come back at night to be put back in their cage. We always bring them inside due to the raccoons that roam at night, and I cover the cage with a towel. They settle down and only make a noise if I come out to the kitchen and say "Birdie, Birdie", and then I will sometimes get a little whistle sound from them. I just love these guys so much, but eventually they do fly off and find a group of their own kind and then we never see them again. Except for one silly pigeon that I raised. He would come back every day and peck on the kitchen window to let me know he was here and I would go out and feed him sunflower seeds. I had not seen him for at least two months and a few weeks ago he showed up on our deck for a short visit. I wish I could keep all of them, but unfortunately we do live in a subdivision and I don't think the neighbors like the idea that I am even doing the little that I am. Once they learn to fly off on their own there is always that chance that they will get picked off by a hawk or falcon, but at least I feel I have given them a chance at life. Two of my guys came back a few times and brought new friends with them before they made their final departure. When I start to talk about the pigeons I have raised most people look at me like I am crazy or make some negative comment about them being such dirty birds. Well, they are not. They are the sweetest, most gentle birds I have ever been around and when they do finally take off for good I miss them like crazy. They love attention, will come over and peck my toenail polish or stick their beak in between my fingers, not to mention liking to sit on my hand, arm or shoulder. They even loved to be petted and stroked. Out of the 16 I have raised I have only had one that really did not care to be very friendly once it got older. Great birds.


----------



## dekebrent

ladygray -- thanks for your encouraging words. I am finding my experience w/ Pete the Pigeon to be throroughly rewarding. Very sweet and loving animals.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi dekebrant,



Maybe get a Heating Pad under him...have a terry cloth Towell on it and have it so he can be on it or off of it as he likes.

A 'fluffy' Bird is either an ill Bird or a chilled Bird, either way, you can help him by provideing warmth.

You might think it is 'warm' but the ambient air may not be warm enough for him right now!

Is he eating often and with gusto? Or?

Youngsters who are not eating enough loose some of their ability to generate their own heat adequately...

They should be little 'furnaces' in their way when all is well...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dekebrent

Phil,

Thanks for the response. I'm still working on getting Pete to fully relax in the evening. Have been covering his cage on three sides to create a cubbie, which he is trying to get used to. Pete is not "fluffy" so much, as in feathers ruffled. He sometimes seems a little "puffed" -- head withdrawn some, the way he looks when he's a little agitated (such as when I reach around him in his cage to clean). I've been keeping the house fairly warm, around 78 deg. He's eating fairly well. He picks his moments to attack the sunflower seeds, and usually at some point during the day while I'm at work, he will completely turn over the seed tray in his cage. He's also going through a bit of de-worming, and I'm hoping his appetite will pick up even more after he's rid of the parasites in a week or two.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi there,

How are you and Pete doing?

May I ask what type of de-worming medication the vet has Pete on and for how long? What type of parasites does Pete have?

You can always give Pete some probiotics in his food if you think he is stressed. That will help him if the medication further stresses him and/or depletes his good gut bacteria. Everybody has gut bacteria including animals and the need to replenish is great after any kind of meds, stress, or injury. You can purchase a good gut probiotic powder or capsule at a health food store. The people kind is fine, just a little on the seed, and get it to stick with a drop of wheat germ oil, even olive oil is ok.

You may eventually want to switch to pigeon seed, which is ideal for him. Here is an example of a good one. You may be able to find it locally, if not, many of us are making our own. Many health food stores carry bulk grains and, which you can pick and choose from and make your own variety. Seems like you probably already have the seeds.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm
http://purgrain.com/products.htm

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent

Treesa,

Pete and I are doing fine. He is a very sweet bird and I am enjoying his company tremendously. The vet's lab only found two paracites in his system, the names of which I cannot remember off the top of my head. The vet gave Pete some medication during the visit Monday that turned his poo green and watery. Pete recovered by day's end to put out solid stool. I'll look up the parasites and medication when I get home and get back to you. As for food, thanks for the sites. I think I will order some for Pete.


----------



## dekebrent

Treesa,

The parasite medication is called Albon, i think.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Dekebrent, 

Albon is used to treat Coccidia in animals. This make sense then, it's also a good drug for these protozoans.


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks for getting back with me on the medication.

Nice to see you are both getting along famously, and Pete is really enjoying getting spoiled.

Treesa


----------

